# The Drinking Starts Here



## cornfed (Jan 14, 2003)

Well, my personal journal will be dedicated to my conquest of alcohol over spring break and all the weekends I can work it in.  I know I'm a bit early, but I'm ambitious about this.  I welcome anyone who would care to join me.  

My stats:
~182lbs
5'10ish
13% bf

Drinks (in shots worth):
17-18 to feel the buzz
23 to to begin signs of intoxication

Preferences: 
Crown & Crown Special Reserve
Blackbush Scotch
151

This thread will constitute as both a weigh-in and a monitor of progress.  Due to my hectic schedule, It may be a month or more b4 I can fully devote myself to the cause, But all are welcome.

Good Luck


----------



## Robboe (Jan 14, 2003)

Quality idea man!


----------



## cornfed (Jan 15, 2003)

Thank you sir. 

any other takers?  ... CPL?  ...Irontime?  ...anyone?  ...bueller? ...bueller?


----------



## CLPgold (Jan 15, 2003)

Oh Cornfed!!!!!!!!!!     You knew I'd stumble across this!

Actually I did not drink last night and am not drinking tonight 

How very good of me!

12 beers is usually good for me.  I'm happy, can walk, talk, and remember everything.  15 if I've really been on a bender for awhile.

The most I ever drank was 24 beers.  It was March 15/02.  I remember that day cuz it was exactly 1 week after I got totally used by this super gorgeous bodybuilder at the gym.  He used me good though    No complaints on that part.  Just wish he'd use me some more...
Me and a girlfriend stayed up til 4:30am in the morning just drinking at her house while I sulked and pouted.  I think she wanted to take advantage of me  , but I was too busy being self absorbed in my own whining.  Next time.....LMFAO


----------



## craig777 (Jan 16, 2003)

Sorry Cornfed but the days when me and my buddies would stay up all night long drinking, smoking cigars, and playing poker. Then when the sun came up going to class tired and buzzed. Then going home and crashing without studying are long over. Oh the good old days, I wonder why I don't miss them.  I did have two glasses of red wine last night.


----------



## cornfed (Jan 16, 2003)

I actually rarely drink *holidays* b/c I don't want to become an alcoholic *lying cheap bastard* since that seems to be a trait on both sides of my family *bullsh!t*.  But in all honesty I can say no to free drinks *like hell*, especially from attractive waitresses *fuqqin' bring it* so I huess this'll be an occasional thing *every chance I get* and I'll be conservative *18-23shots*.  

I've been watching Kevin Neelands standup too much


----------



## CLPgold (Jan 16, 2003)

LOL.  When I drink I'm the nicest person on the planet.  My oldest daughter loves it cuz she knows if she asks to extend her curfew or have money she gets it.  When I'm at the bar I go up to strangers and introduce myself and shake their hand all formal and polite.    Total cheeseball.

When I was home for Christmas I went to this cool little pub I used to frequent and called up the Italian to come join me and my friends.  Then I headed off to the washroom and didn't come out for an hour!!!  I ended up sitting on the sink counter talking to 2 other girls.  When I finally emerged Italian hottie was waiting there wondering what took me so long.  I let him wonder...

Didn't put my stats:

5' 5 1/2" exactly
125lb
10% bf

I only drink BEER!!!  I prefer cheap Canadian beer.  Since I'm in ON my beer of choice is Blue Lite.  The only exception is the occassional Coors Lite or Corona.

When in AB they have an awesome (and super cheap) beer called KOLD.  It's made by Rocky Mountain Breweries.  Very good stuff.  All natural, no additives or preservatives made with fresh - as fresh as it may be these days- glacial water.  Very yummi stuff but I can't get it here


----------



## cornfed (Jan 16, 2003)

I feel that (the mood part ... not the beer  ...sorry, I just can't).  But yeah, I'm already really laid back, but alcohol makes me even moreso.


----------



## CLPgold (Jan 16, 2003)

I'm on my 3rd day of no drinking.  What' up with that?  LOL.  Really I'm trying to work on getting 8 hrs of sleep a night.  Been working on that one for about 9yrs.  I'm getting closer though....it will happen eventually.


----------



## cornfed (Jan 17, 2003)

LOL      I gave up on that my freshman year in college...  a few years of apathy have made me very tired


----------



## irontime (Jan 17, 2003)

Great idea bro, unfortunately you caught me on my 'off time' and I will not be drinking yet for a little over a month. Otherwise I would be more than proud to participate and take the lead of such a noble organization.


----------



## CLPgold (Jan 18, 2003)

Drank 6 tall cans of Blue Lite last night.  Nothing hardcore.  Nice and relaxing.


----------



## Robboe (Jan 18, 2003)

Well, i am currently well intoxicated after numerous beverages of differing nature.


----------



## CLPgold (Jan 19, 2003)

You sure know how to make a girl bitter and jealous eh CD?

Well, I did go out tonight but we got to the bar about 40min to close so I only managed to down 2 beer.  Would've loved to chug back a couple more, but my friend wanted to keep dancing.  Oh well.


----------



## Robboe (Jan 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by CLPgold *_
> You sure know how to make a girl bitter and jealous eh CD?



Girls are always bitter and jealous when they realise what they're missing.

*snap snap snap*


And i'm rather amazed i didn't make any typos last night the state i was in.

ace.


----------



## cornfed (Jan 21, 2003)

Gigging has its advantages and that's all I'm gonna say... had fun for free this weekend  .  And after I finnished a buch of friends I went to HS w/ convinced me to do something that I would have only done my fresh yr in HS... It was fun


----------



## CLPgold (Jan 21, 2003)

OH    Sounds like much fun!

Well, I drank a case of beer into the wee hours of the morning, slept for about 3 1/2hrs and am kinda groggy today.  But, I'm gonna go back to the beer store   so I can make it through the day to finish cleaning my house.  Almost done, just gotta sweep, mop, and finish tonnes of laundry.  I HATE PUTTING AWAY LAUNDRY>  IT SUCKS.

K, must go to beer store now or I'm gonna keep feelin kinda yucky and go back to bed and accomplish nothing.


----------



## cornfed (Jan 21, 2003)

LOL, i didn't describe...      Let's say that we were very bored and very intoxicated and that it involved 47 skiddo-cans and a camcorder and guys hopping in and out of my truck 


I feel like a fuqqing kid again


----------



## CLPgold (Jan 22, 2003)

Just got off a serious bender at about 6:00am this morning.  Downed another 19beers throught the day and night.  My bad!

I'm back on track now  

Had to dump beer#20 down the drain today, or else I would have had that this afternoon and repeated the whole ordeal again..... total lack of self control lately.

But I'm gonna try real hard to be good again for at least a week    Maybe longer, baby steps right?


----------



## cornfed (Jan 22, 2003)

screw any steps if possible...


----------

